# Black ForestCake



## ricciardo (Oct 23, 2010)

Black ForestCake

1 box of chocolate fudge cake mix

1 t. almond extract

2 eggs – beaten

1 22oz can cherry pie filling

Mix all ingredients together by hand.  Pour into floured and greased 13 x 9” pan.  Bake at 350 deg. For 30 – 35 minutes and let cool.

Chocolate Ganache:

1 C heavy whipping cream

16 ozs semi sweet chocolate chips

¼ C light corn syrup

4 T unsalted butter @ room temperature

1 T Kahlua or 2 t vanilla extract

Microwave heavy whipping cream and butter on high until bubbling (1 ½ - 2 minutes).  Add chocolate (cream must cover it completely).  Shake bowl and allow to stand about two minutes, then stir until smooth.  Add remaining ingredients and whisk until smooth.  Let cool to lukewarm and whip with an electric mixer on medium high.  Do this until mixture has lightened in color and is fluffy.

I spoon or pipe this over the cake as it is served.


----------



## ricciardo (Nov 23, 2010)

I've also substituted my homemade chocolate Amaretto ice cream for the ganache.  The flavor combinations are outstanding.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Man oh Man that sure sounds great and I will be running this recipe down to the daughter in the front house. She's the baker in the family.


----------

